# small terrier breeds



## fishfryer (Jan 16, 2017)

Have any of you had good results squirrel hunting with Manchester,Fox,or any of the small terrier breeds. I've had several Rat Terriers,a couple of Jack Rats,and a wide assortment of sooners and Heinz 57s, that were fair to good squirrel dogs. I have never had a Mountain Feist or anything similar. I'm sold on small short haired dogs to keep around my place to kill rats and tree squirrels. It won't be long before I'll be looking for a puppy. What are y'alls thoughts on different breeds? Tell me some of your experiences and preferences if you please.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Jan 18, 2017)

www.bargerdogs.com


----------



## Brian Groce (Jan 20, 2017)

I second that.  Feist's are the way to go.


----------

